# Federal Fusion



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I shoot a Win. model 70 .270 featherweight and Usually shoot Federal Premiums in the 130 gr. However I noticed the price has gone up about twenty dollars for a box this year. They are a great round in my opinion and have harvested many deer cleanly with this round. But due to price I was just wondering what others have to say about the Fusion for a .270 in the 130 gr. I this a good fast hard hitting, accurate bullet? They are about $15 cheaper in my area but maybe there is a reason for that.
Any thoughts...thanks


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I've got a friend of mine that only shoots 130 gr. Fusions out of his .270, and I have for the last couple of years, as well. I've never seen anything to suggest that there are any problems. I'm not seeing pieces left behind or anything to otherwise suggest that they're coming apart early. They seem to shoot as accurately as I can do out of my gun (which admittedly, needs trigger work. So, take that for what it's worth).


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Howdy Verg

How's everything going for you these days?

I know a couple guys that are shooting Federal Fusion Ammo, but not in a .270. A guy in town has been using Federal Fusion in his .300 Win Mag for Deer Hunting for a few years now and has no complaints what so ever. The only negative I have heard is from Roger (the gunsmith over by Wheaton) says the rifles he has tested with Federal Fusion Ammo, the accuracy doesn't seem to be as good as other ammo.

I believe Fallguy here on his forum has used the 95gr. Federal Fusion in his .243 with excellent resutls if I remember right.

I am going to be polishing some .270 brass for your dad tonight, so I am thinking he might actually shoot his .270 Featherweight again this year.

Larry


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey there,
yeah he plans on using it again. Well I guess to me it may fall between my other choices. I used to use the cheap factory federal ultra shock which wasn't that bad, but the premiums were deadly. The Fusion falls in between the two in price...is that indicitive to is quality?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Brock Lesnar say's >>>>............. :roll:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Have used fusion in my 300wsm with good results. I have recovered a few bullets and the expansion is good and seems to retain most of its weight also. I have noticed the accuracy isn't quite as good as other brands in my particular rifle but still is about 1 1/2" at 100 yds, good enough for most shots at deer out to 300 yds.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have had real good accuracy with it out of my 7mm-08. Will let you know what it does on deer at a later date!


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

I shot a muley that was close to 300 lbs on the hoof with 150 grain Fusion out of my .300 win mag and they did impressive damage.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I got your dad's .270 brass all nice and shiney. I found him some Large Rifle Primers and he is picking them up Saturday.

From what you dad told me your rifle shoots his handload with the 130gr. Sierra Spitzer Boat Tails just as good as his does and as good or better than the Federal Premiums. Maybe we just need to load you some ammo?

Larry


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have shot fusions in .270 the last couple years, I found them to be as accurate as any other factory rounds i have tried. It seems every year they come up with new gimmicks to raise the price of "premium" ammo, but when it comes down to it, as long as your freezer is full at the end of fall, it doesn't matter if you spend 20 or 50 bucks a box.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

SDHandgunner said:


> Well I got your dad's .270 brass all nice and shiney. I found him some Large Rifle Primers and he is picking them up Saturday.
> 
> From what you dad told me your rifle shoots his handload with the 130gr. Sierra Spitzer Boat Tails just as good as his does and as good or better than the Federal Premiums. Maybe we just need to load you some ammo?
> 
> Larry


Yeah maybe...I thought about having him do it but I want quite a few so I can hammer some more yotes too. Not sure he wanted to reload a bunch for me??


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well heck, I can get all the brass prep done for you if you want to go that route. I've been working on brass all week, sizing, polishing and trimming. It isn't that big of a deal to load up 100 rounds as long as he has the recipe.

Larry


----------

